# Amazon Media Library



## Christian Dad (Oct 27, 2005)

Amazon Prime and Streaming aside, I have to go on to the Amazon web site to initiate a download to my TiVo devices. It would be really handy if I could do that from the TiVo itself. Unfortunately the Amazon interface on the Tivo tries to make you rent it or buy it (again).


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Videos you purchased (or rented), should be in your account, under Your Video Library.


----------



## Christian Dad (Oct 27, 2005)

OK... I'll ask again



Christian Dad said:


> Amazon Prime and Streaming aside, I have to go on to the Amazon web site to initiate a download to my TiVo devices. It would be really handy if I could *do that from the TiVo itself*. Unfortunately the Amazon interface on the Tivo tries to make you rent it or buy it (again).


----------



## ae6dx (Jul 21, 2005)

I want this as well.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Christian Dad said:


> Amazon Prime and Streaming aside, I have to go on to the Amazon web site to initiate a download to my TiVo devices. It would be really handy if I could do that from the TiVo itself. Unfortunately the Amazon interface on the Tivo tries to make you rent it or buy it (again).


Yeah, first time I purchased something on my PC, I had to call their tech support for them to explain how you get the video to your TiVo. (I think I may have even purchased it a second time and then had to have them give me a refund.) I went through every friggin menu, etc. on TiVo and their Tivo App like 8 different times. And I work in the tech industry and consider myself pretty savvy. It never occurred to me that you would have to go to your PC to initiate.


----------

